# Obama rapes teenage girl with his eyes



## Hi Im God (Jul 10, 2009)

I would too.





She's only 16!



> So, just who is the girl seen in the photo? Her name is Mayora Tavares.
> 
> She's 16-years-old and appeared at the G8 Summit representing Brazil as the junior youth G8 delegate of Brazilian President Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva.



Will this lecherous president corrupt the rest of the world with his liberal ways?



No!  It's already too late.  


(Check out the heels on Sarkozy lol)

(This news totally trumps anything MJ or athiest/christian related.)


----------



## sadated_peon (Jul 10, 2009)

Sarkozy isn't even trying to hide it either. 

If you watch the video Obama is very stealth about it, but Sarkozy actually leans back and tries to get a better view from around Obama.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjF9IDMkOfw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mael (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 10, 2009)

oh god... the lulz!


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 10, 2009)

Dat ass.


----------



## Roy (Jul 10, 2009)

I want to see some negative ads put on because of this.. "Obama looks at our children's ass instead of future"


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 10, 2009)

Damn, that's one fine ass.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 10, 2009)

lmfao @ Sarkozy. He just takes the cake. Who's the old guy to his right? He's also checking her out.


----------



## dilbot (Jul 10, 2009)

Sure he's a president, but before all that he's a man by god...


----------



## Mael (Jul 10, 2009)

Gotta love Berlusconi (I think that's him) in on the ogling while Medvedev looks off into the distance, most likely trying to find Putin telling him to ogle as well.



dilbot said:


> Sure he's a president, but before all that he's a man by god...



QFT.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 10, 2009)

what the hell. imo, he looks more like he's _glancing_ as he walks by xD.


----------



## Disquiet (Jul 10, 2009)

Roy said:


> I want to see some negative ads put on because of this.. "Obama looks at our children's ass instead of future"


Well, children are the future after all.


----------



## Vom Osten (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey baby, how would you like to see what the backseat of my limo looks like?


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 10, 2009)

I'd hit it


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jul 10, 2009)

lmao at the guy at the far right being the only guy not interested.


----------



## Calm (Jul 10, 2009)

LOL. Awe snap, i wonder what Michelle will say...


----------



## T4R0K (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow ! Anyone'd stare at dat azz ! Even a heterosexual woman !

And wow, good to see we have potent rulers ! Do they have orgies at Berlu's place after meetings ? I hear Sarko brings good wine.



> lmao, look at the guy at the far right who's the only guy not looking



Medvedev ? Yeah, he must be either gay or so manly, he doesn't need to look at women, like the other fantasizing losers. He just gets them when he feels like it ! (But I think he's gay)


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 10, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> lmao at the guy at the far right being the only guy not looking.



He's a russian cyborg clone. His only true love is Putin's massive cock.


----------



## Mek Blaze (Jul 10, 2009)

I don't blame him. Sarkozy doesn't even try to hide it.


----------



## olehoncho (Jul 10, 2009)

He's just looking for the next stimulus package.


----------



## HAL 9000 (Jul 10, 2009)

Do we care?


----------



## Mael (Jul 10, 2009)

Elesar said:


> Do we care?



We care only that we take pride when our president can spot *dat ass* from a mile away and be a smooth as silk gettin' a peek at it.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 10, 2009)

Caption time! 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Obama: Dayummmm!

Sarkozy: I concur, indeed.





*Spoiler*: __ 





Asian dude in the bad suit: Yes! I see cleavage!

Dude right next to Asian dude: Yeah, that's right. Check out my crouch.

Obama: Come now my friend. We're in public. 

Sarkozy: I would tear that shit up!

Berlusconi (to Sarkozy) : I believe I already did. 

The guy on the far right: What's everyone looking at ?


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jul 10, 2009)

Lmao at the pic and the tube


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 10, 2009)

OBAMA BE PUTTING THAT ASS IN PERSPECTIVE Hmmmm yeah


----------



## Altron (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Calm (Jul 10, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> We care only that we take pride when our president can spot *dat ass* from a mile away and be a smooth as silk gettin' a peek at it.



Rep points for reading my mind!


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 10, 2009)

This shit is to funny. 

I'm thinking about sigging those pics.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 10, 2009)

That old guy to the right of Sarzoky looks pretty intent 

datass.jpg


----------



## HAL 9000 (Jul 10, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> We care only that we take pride when our president can spot *dat ass* from a mile away and be a smooth as silk gettin' a peek at it.



...Okay I guess I can respect that.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 10, 2009)

I think Sarkozy looks more like a pimp than a lecher here. 

It's like he thinks he's found Obama's weak spot.


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG ONLY 16.

Lol at some peoples idea of what constitutes a child.

Here you can fuck a 16 year old girl when you're 50. Without the consent of her parents.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 10, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> We care only that we take pride when our president can spot *dat ass* from a mile away and be a smooth as silk gettin' a peek at it.







> It's like he thinks he's found Obama's weak spot.



An ass like that is indeed a powerful force.


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 10, 2009)

I wonder what his wife thinks about this

I wonder what the girl thinks about this


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Grrblt (Jul 10, 2009)

Aokiji said:


> I wonder what the girl thinks about this


Exactly as planned

You dress like that to attract eyes.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 10, 2009)

Still a playa


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 10, 2009)

You know what suck about being a married president?

Well, married people in general, you can't hit it.  He as a president could probably even get 18 year olds. Being the Decider has some certain swag. 

But....


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Aokiji said:


> *You know what suck about being a married president?*
> 
> Well, married people in general, *you can't hit it. * He as a president could probably even get 18 year olds. Being the Decider has some certain swag.
> 
> But....



Since when has that ever been a problem for a US President?


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 10, 2009)

I'll truly lol if anyone makes a big deal out of this, and I'm sure they will.

He's a man for God's sake, and she has one nice ass.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 10, 2009)

lol I'm picturing Hannity and Limbaugh now. "The man's a pig!! He's destroying our values!! He's even looking at foreign women!!!" 

I can't even imagine what comedian Glenn Beck will say when he sees this.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 10, 2009)

olehoncho said:


> He's just looking for the next package to stimulate.



Fixxy and quoated for truth


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 10, 2009)

Dat       ass


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 10, 2009)

Id tap that but her face aint pretty ><


----------



## Mider T (Jul 10, 2009)

The OP pic made me lol hard


----------



## WheresFooF (Jul 10, 2009)

I really would've done the same thing.


----------



## Mael (Jul 10, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Id tap that but her face aint pretty ><



That's why God gave us paper bags. :ho


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 10, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> That's why God gave us paper bags. :ho



Or the doggy-style position


----------



## Mider T (Jul 10, 2009)

Or kitchens.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 10, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Since when has that ever been a problem for a US President?



Once you're a married president you can only have affairs with the hideous.

Clinton proved this.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 10, 2009)

Doesn't it give you hope for the future when the world's most powerful leaders all unite behind sneakin' a peekin'? For wether you prefer tits or ass, they tend to be stuck on the same objectperson, indeed. Truly we are united!


----------



## sadated_peon (Jul 10, 2009)

Fenris said:


> Doesn't it give you hope for the future when the world's most powerful leaders all unite behind sneakin' a peekin'? For wether you prefer tits or ass, they tend to be stuck on the same objectperson, indeed. Truly we are united!


Sarkozy wasn't sneaking anything.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 10, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> Caption time!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Caption my bitch up!
Obama and Sarkozy look like MJ and Paul Mccarthy there.


----------



## Darklyre (Jul 10, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Once you're a married president you can only have affairs with the hideous.
> 
> Clinton proved this.



JFK disproves this.


----------



## dreams lie (Jul 10, 2009)

olehoncho said:


> He's just looking for the next stimulus package.



 

Repped.  Most puns suck, but that was fucking awesome.


----------



## Noitora (Jul 10, 2009)

So, he is a man after all.


----------



## Mael (Jul 10, 2009)

Noitora said:


> So, he is a man after all.



He's more like *the* man.


----------



## saprobe (Jul 10, 2009)

Busted! Sarkozy is totally unapologetic, though. Figures.

Kinda reminds me of the Seinfeld episode where they kept checking out their boss's daughter's tits.


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Jul 10, 2009)

turns out he was turning around to help a girl behind him down the stairs just as the photo was taken see the video. 

Link to picture


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 10, 2009)

that's why hot girls become more of a burden later on.  Like if you are married or someone in high position.  You don't want hot strange girls crossing your path and making distractions and possible gaffes , if this was one.  He might have been just trying to avoid running her over , it's really difficult for tall people to see short people, especially girls, believe it!


----------



## Roy (Jul 10, 2009)

Damn she has a nice ass..damn


----------



## Sock Pain (Jul 10, 2009)

Ruby Tuesday said:


> turns out he was turning around to help a girl behind him down the stairs just as the photo was taken see the video.
> Link to picture


Err...we have that video already in the second post of this thread. It's just not that funny to talk about a guy helping a women down a step.


----------



## Grrblt (Jul 10, 2009)

Ruby Tuesday said:


> turns out he was turning around to help a girl behind him down the stairs just as the photo was taken see the video.


Aww, you broke it 


She was way hotter from behind


----------



## Bender (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Im God said:


> I would too.



  

I would stare too she has a nice ass 

Also lol @ Sakozy he like "hey baby mind coming over here?"


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 10, 2009)

obama looks like he knows : " hey berlusconi, the fuck r u thinking , there's cameras there.  Dick control man..."


----------



## Mael (Jul 10, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> obama looks like he knows : " hey berlusconi, the fuck r u thinking , there's cameras there.  Dick control man..."



Because only Obama knows how to play it smooth.

The rest of the G-5 and G-8 don't got shit on him.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh shit.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 10, 2009)

People stop being so Harsh on Medvedev.  He is clearly doing the sly Russian pretendin not to looby facing one way but his eyes being focused on her ass.

Though the guy adjusting his tye i would be more worried about.


----------



## Elias (Jul 10, 2009)

Pervy Presidents. 

Jiraiya approves.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 10, 2009)

lol. Random pic but I doubt that he is actually checking her out. Even if he was though....wouldn't really be bad...nothing wrong with looking. o_O Even at 16, when a girl is developed, it's pretty normal for guys to look. It's not being a pedo. Infact liking teens isn't being a pedo....it's not like they're kids. It's just wrong to actually do stuff with them since they aren't old enough to make good decisions on what they want basically.

Anyway, I think it was just awkward photography.  Infact when you watch the vid clip, it's pretty obvious that he wasn't really checking her out.


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 10, 2009)

oh mah gawd sarkozy


----------



## Mider T (Jul 10, 2009)

Saw the vid clip, the only one checking her out was Sarkozy.  Obama was helping a lady down the stairs like a gentlemen.

Or did he smoothly play it off like the pimp he is?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh baby, you can stimulate my package all you want. This pappa bear and sterns does not crash, if you just let me burst your estate bubble, I know I'll give you the big 'hOpe you can believe in!"


----------



## Outlandish (Jul 10, 2009)

u now know why the French PM wnats the burqa banned... 


he wants to check out the booty


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 10, 2009)

While amusing, if you watch the vid that it was ripped from, he actually was looking down in front of that black girl because in the next second he's helping her step down from there.


----------



## Grape (Jul 10, 2009)

olehoncho said:


> He's just looking for the next stimulus package.



qft 

That bitch is fucking grown, and I would hit it.


----------



## Frieza (Jul 10, 2009)

They both were caught, but then Obama (who I do not like) played it off. Not being racist.. just never liked any president.  The french pres was letting the creep vibe show.


----------



## The Question (Jul 10, 2009)

I find it hilarious that Sarkozy doesn't bother to hide his peeping in either photo.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 10, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Saw the vid clip, the only one checking her out was Sarkozy.  Obama was helping a lady down the stairs like a gentlemen.
> 
> Or did he smoothly play it off like the pimp he is?



 The vid is CGI. 

I have to facepalm at how big a deal people are making of this though


----------



## AlexaStar (Jul 10, 2009)

Heh heh, wow. Nice Obama.


----------



## Peter (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 10, 2009)

Hilarious photos.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Jul 10, 2009)

She is 16 years old. How disgraceful of Obama and Sarkozy to do that...


----------



## Marmite. (Jul 10, 2009)

lol Obama**


----------



## AMtrack (Jul 10, 2009)

Okay I watched the video, and its obvious to me he gave her a once-over...he just played it really really smooth.  I'm sorry, but there's no way that ass passed him and he didn't even glance at it.  Impossible.  And you can say that he was just looking for the woman to help down the stairs, but from where I'm standing that would be a bit outside his peripheral to even be possible.  He saw ass first...and followed the ass to a woman who needed help down the stairs, all in one smooth motion.  

More proof that obama = black...he saw that ass from a mile away haha.

Oh and seriously, there's no way anyone could know that girl was 16.  If you don't know any better, you're clean.


----------



## Yeobo (Jul 10, 2009)

Roy said:


> I want to see some negative ads put on because of this.. "Obama looks at our children's ass instead of future"



 Win win win.

Can't exactly blame him with the dress she's wearing, but it's still...


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 10, 2009)

Obama isn't looking at her ass.

...Her ass is looking at him


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Jul 10, 2009)

So, is he having a visit from Chris Hansen? Chris Hansen is not a big fan of people that go for 16 year old girls.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 10, 2009)

We see the black side of Obama. But yea, dat ass.


----------



## Random Nobody (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 10, 2009)

Obama =  The Truth


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 10, 2009)

America, where hitting that fine piece of ass is rape.

I can't get over this, sorry. I never will


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 10, 2009)

Sarkozy definitely has Obama beat on visual sexual harassment.


----------



## Jay. (Jul 10, 2009)

I love that fucking onion ass*



*Trans. for no cool slanger bangers:
Ass that is so awesome that you need to cry


----------



## Beastly (Jul 10, 2009)

funny as crap. this just made my day......lmao.


----------



## Valtieri (Jul 10, 2009)

Lulz Obama. 

I like him more and more everyday


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 10, 2009)

I wonder how much hate this community would produce if this was Bush?


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 10, 2009)

So he's an ass man.Along with 99% of the male population.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 10, 2009)

Wipe that dirty European water smile off your ugly mug you smug son of a bitch.


----------



## Magnet (Jul 10, 2009)

............ok lol
hi five


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jul 10, 2009)

Win thread is win.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 10, 2009)

I'd hit that


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jul 10, 2009)

If anything, that makes me like him even more.

Only a gay wouldn't take a peek 

Sarkozy knows what's good too


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 10, 2009)

Sixteen is pretty much fair game in most civilized countries. But I mean look at that ass, I would have stared too. Glad to know he's a normal guy.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 10, 2009)

16 years old or not, that's a nice ass.

Better than looking at a guy.  Because then a whole bunch of people would get riled up and assassinate him


----------



## Tabris (Jul 10, 2009)

Saw a video from another angle and it seemed as though he was looking (back, albeit akwardly) at the black woman to his right, whom he helped down the steps moments later.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jul 10, 2009)

nothing wrong with looking so long as he don't touch i guess.


----------



## Satori katsu (Jul 10, 2009)

Our president is a straight pimp and I knew it!


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 10, 2009)

Both of them are far from this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnfi1WeJiag[/YOUTUBE]

it was already posted in an other thread. but it's fun to watch it again.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 10, 2009)

there's an awful lot of hot chicks there, bound to make some trouble.

Nice to have a president with so much class on display.  That sarkozy on the other hand, wtf man


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 10, 2009)

This just reinforces my opinion that Obama is the best president ever.

I foresee a lowering of the age of consent.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Jul 10, 2009)

Razgriez said:


> I wonder how much hate this community would produce if this was Bush?



If it was Bush, there would be people asking for his impeachment.


----------



## Tomasso (Jul 10, 2009)

I wonder what Michelle thinks about this..


----------



## Vom Osten (Jul 10, 2009)

Le Male said:


> Both of them are far from this
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnfi1WeJiag[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> it was already posted in an other thread. but it's fun to watch it again.



Thats not real, or so I've heard


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 10, 2009)

Detonator_Fan said:


> If it was Bush, there would be people asking for his impeachment.



if it were bush people would say "bush is a terrible president for so many reasons that this doesn't even matter.  I mean i wonder how Iraq and Afghanistan and our economy and civil and human rights will look like when bush leaves office"

dumbshit


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 10, 2009)

Detonator_Fan said:


> If it was Bush, there would be people asking for his impeachment.



I'm sorry, I didn't know you could predict shit that never happened.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 10, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't know you could predict shit that never happened.



as if all the shit  that did warrant an impeachment didn't get him one, what possibly can


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 10, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Wipe that dirty European water smile off your ugly mug you smug son of a bitch.



Thats' what is gonna happen when we hang around dem french ,especially sarkozy.

but on a side note "that ass is fine":mj


----------



## Juice (Jul 10, 2009)

Shes not even appealing. Her ass, yes. But when she turns its like the chupacabra.


----------



## Bender (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Fran (Jul 10, 2009)

'Next Stimulus Package'


----------



## SakuraUchiha09 (Jul 10, 2009)

The lulz is killing me!
Obama+rapeface= EPIC


----------



## Mαri (Jul 10, 2009)

Well he is a guy after all


----------



## Tsukasa (Jul 10, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Obama isn't looking at her ass.
> 
> ...Her ass is looking at him




You read my mind.xD


----------



## nocturnaldream (Jul 10, 2009)

....


----------



## Mider T (Jul 10, 2009)

.


----------



## dummy plug (Jul 11, 2009)

Sarkozy's reaction in that pic gave justice to it


----------



## Sen (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow that picture


----------



## Munak (Jul 11, 2009)

Obama doujins under way.


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Jul 11, 2009)

_"My package is about to stimulate!"_​



Megatonton said:


> Obama doujins under way.



too late.... :ho


----------



## Uli (Jul 11, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> Caption time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 11, 2009)

Galizien said:


> Thats not real, or so I've heard



Yeah i saw it could be a fake in the comments of this video however, when we know what happen in his private villa.....



Dimezanime20 said:


> *We see the black side of Obama*. But yea, dat ass.



What ?!????


----------



## KazeYama (Jul 11, 2009)

These are the necessary sacrifices that have to be made for the sake of racial equality. The first black president Clinton did the same type of things why would people expect Obama to be any different.


----------



## Kanali (Jul 11, 2009)

Obama and Sarkozy sexing the G8 :ho


----------



## FrostXian (Jul 11, 2009)

16 is legal, I would gladly hit a 16 year old girl again and again.
Who knows, maybe I have. 



Le Male said:


> What ?!????



He says black people like little white girls.
Bitchin'.


----------



## El Cazador (Jul 11, 2009)

And the stuff just keep going 


The glee in Sarkozy's eyes is just hilarious :ho ,  arent there  women in france? because he looks frustrated


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 11, 2009)

El Cazador said:


> And the stuff just keep going
> 
> 
> The glee in Sarkozy's eyes is just hilarious :ho ,  arent there  women in france? because he looks frustrated



frustrated ? With this big smile, i would say interested


----------



## Rampage (Jul 11, 2009)

haha lool

thats one fine ass


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 11, 2009)

Berlusconi isn´t even trying to hide it lol, he openly admits when he wants to tap one´s ass lol.

Most funny thing is a lot of posters don´t even know any of the guys besides friggin Obama, hellooo the world is bigger then that little state you´re from


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 11, 2009)

Le Male said:


> What ?!????



Wtf you mean what? Dude likes ass, so I'm saying his black side is showing. He's mixed. A joke is not funny if you have to explain it.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 11, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> Wtf you mean what? Dude likes ass, so I'm saying his black side is showing. He's mixed. A joke is not funny if you have to explain it.



I'm mixed too but it's difficult to see if it's a joke or if it's serious.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 11, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> Wtf you mean what? Dude likes ass, so I'm saying his black side is showing. He's mixed. A joke is not funny if you have to explain it.



I wasn't aware that a fondness for ass was an exclusively African hobby.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 11, 2009)

Pilaf said:


> I wasn't aware that a fondness for ass was an exclusively African hobby.



It was, until Sir-Mix-A-Lot. And I'm talking about thick asses.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 11, 2009)

You're killing the joke!


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 11, 2009)

Pilaf said:


> I wasn't aware that a fondness for ass was an exclusively African hobby.



Yes that's why i wasn't sure. I'm mixed but i think men whatever his ethic like women ass. But there is so many steretypes on black abroad i don't know.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 11, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> It was, until Sir-Mix-A-Lot. And I'm talking about thick asses.



Believe whatever you want to believe. Nobody ever taught me or culturally encouraged me to be attracted to big asses..it started happening naturally, about 12 years ago when I hit puberty.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 11, 2009)

Le Male said:


> Yes that's why i wasn't sure. I'm mixed but i think men whatever his ethic like women ass. But there is so many steretypes on black abroad i don't know.



If you know the stereotype, then you should've known where I was getting at. But fuck this, it was just a random joke. Jeez guys, a brotha can't even crack jokes on his own people.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 11, 2009)

Geee,you guys just assraped the joke


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 11, 2009)

Sorry i'm mixed but we don't have the same ciulture, so this joke don't work on me.


----------



## Bender (Jul 11, 2009)

STOP KILLING THE JOKE!


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 11, 2009)

You guys and your racial jokes.....


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 11, 2009)

McCain would of said uck.


----------



## xHinataFan (Jul 11, 2009)

Inserts obvious line: "Now that's a stimulus package". In more on topicness: It looks more like just random bad timing for Obama. It seems like hes not looking at her ass.


----------



## kulgan18 (Jul 11, 2009)

I just saw the clip and he wasnt really looking at her. Was trying to help a lady come down the stairs.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 11, 2009)

I like how this page was mostly about explaining a joke.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 11, 2009)

2 more years?
Damn


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 11, 2009)

I bet Medvedev is looking out for Putin.:ho


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 11, 2009)

adee said:


> 2 more years?



Depends on which country 

Anyone post the video? It pretty much exonerates Obama, but definitely not Sarkozy. 


Hmm... I don't see it. Sorry for ending the fun

kinad


----------



## the box (Jul 11, 2009)

obama spot dat ass


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 11, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Once you're a married president you can only have affairs with the hideous.
> 
> Clinton proved this.



Shows how much you know about Presidents. Everyone knows Kennedy was fucking Marilyn Monroe


----------



## da-chunin (Jul 11, 2009)

Juice said:


> Shes not even appealing. Her ass, yes. But when she turns its like the chupacabra.



Cover the face and fuck the base


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 11, 2009)

da-chunin said:


> Cover the face and fuck the base



Wrap her face in a flag and fuck her for freedom!


----------



## Grrblt (Jul 11, 2009)

Juice said:


> Shes not even appealing. Her ass, yes. But when she turns its like the chupacabra.



Paper bag.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 11, 2009)

she's not ugly, u guys are fucking gay retards


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 11, 2009)

I see all the appropriate "*Dat Ass*" comments have already been made. 



Where's Killa Cam?


----------



## Grrblt (Jul 11, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> she's not ugly, u guys are fucking gay retards



But she isn't hot either.


----------



## Yosha (Jul 11, 2009)

"damn, does she know who i is? im the boss"


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 11, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> But she isn't hot either.



That's about right.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 11, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> she's not ugly, u guys are fucking gay retards



 Ah man this really did make me lol.


----------



## Nashima (Jul 11, 2009)

With an ass like that id fuck her without the bag .


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 11, 2009)

I saw that, funny too.

Well, he's a man after all... But the media just can't say that.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 11, 2009)

Sarkozy is infamously a ladies man that much I'm not surprised about


----------



## Merv The Perv (Jul 11, 2009)

Dayum!


...Amatuer.


----------



## Amore e Morte (Jul 12, 2009)

look don't touch


----------



## Draffut (Jul 12, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Shows how much you know about Presidents. Everyone knows Kennedy was fucking Marilyn Monroe



A. there is nothing that everyone knows.

B. It was a joke.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes! We get to have another womanizer president! Yes!!


----------



## Zabuzalives (Jul 12, 2009)

Nashima said:


> With an ass like that id fuck her without the bag .



seconded. ther are more positions then missionary anyway.


----------



## mmzrmx (Jul 12, 2009)

Sarkozy is awesome


----------



## Dreaming Space Cowboy (Jul 12, 2009)

Damn! If I was Obama then I would stare at that ass! Saw this on tv late at night on friday lol.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jul 12, 2009)

wow thats funny


----------



## Rue Ruyzaki (Jul 12, 2009)

atleast hes funny


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jul 12, 2009)

And the guy next to him is smiling the whole time, lol.

He's still the coolest president ever.


----------



## Femme fatale (Jul 12, 2009)

lol Sarkozy. He's like "Oui, c'est fine motherfuckin' ass "


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 12, 2009)

lol at the pics. I'm not worried about Obama because Michelle don't play.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 12, 2009)

C'mon, she's exactly like all other females. She was begging for it.

Besides, look at that fine ass. PLUS, I'm pretty sure they took 1000 photos before finding one that would MAKE it look like he was 'raping her with his eyes'.


----------



## reaperunique (Jul 12, 2009)

I'd hit it :ho


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 12, 2009)

Lol many people here are not able to name other leaders than Obama on the pictures.....


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 12, 2009)

Presidentaly Inspected, USDA Approved. That dress looks like Raspberry licorice,yum


----------



## fieryfalcon (Jul 12, 2009)

Watch the whole tape leading up to that still frame shot and you'll see Obama is helping someone down the stairs.  This is completely made up out of nothing so that the media would have something to talk about for a few hours.


----------



## Xion (Jul 12, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> lmao at the guy at the far right being the only guy not interested.



That would be Medvedev, Puppet President of Russia, and official Shoe Shiner of Czar Vladimir Putin I.


----------



## mr cricket (Jul 12, 2009)

Atleast he proved he's not gay


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 12, 2009)

he should have called NF, run a train


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 12, 2009)

Xion said:


> That would be Medvedev, Puppet President of Russia, and official Shoe Shiner of Czar Vladimir Putin I.



The KGB will be visiting you shortly


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 13, 2009)

I would have too man


----------



## Hi Im God (Jul 13, 2009)

lmao!!!  /\


----------



## Munak (Jul 13, 2009)

Lol at Michelle Obama. 

This girl not be trippin'.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 13, 2009)

Let's rape together!


----------



## reaperunique (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh Michelle


----------



## Worm Juice (Jul 13, 2009)

It would be wrong if he wasn't watching :amazed


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 13, 2009)

@ Sarkozy. That's one epic guy right there with not even hiding it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 13, 2009)

Sarkozy loves his bitches.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 13, 2009)

Sarkozy is a pervert. You know Carla Bruni is his third wife. His first wife saw him have sex with Cecilia Attias (who became later Cecilia Sarkozy).


----------

